# How I Got Here



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I started collecting watches a few months ago, in all truth because of this forum.

I had been wearing the same watch, bought new in 1986 until then. It truly suffered at my hands, it saw me though my Yachtmasters, renovating a house in the UK, renovating a house here in France, never leaving my wrist even when jack hammering through 2 foot thick stone walls and then doing concreting, lime rendering and much much more. In that time it had gone through 4 batteries and had the glass replaced once when I cracked it by crashing it into a boat winch. Last autumn it needed another battery, and as itâ€™s more than an hourâ€™s drive each way, in a direction I donâ€™t usually go, just to get a battery, I ordered one over the net. While I waited for it to arrive I decided I really could use another watch, and as, other than in one local tabac, nobody round here sells watches at all, I started browsing through Amazon and fleebay. Knowing nothing about any of them I did a little research on the net and landed up here one evening, more specifically at the Vintage Forum, and that did it for me. Why spend all that money on one watch when I could have a few for the same price! I made one rule, buy cheapies to begin with, as I knew nothing and had to rely on the â€œbayofthievesâ€ then, if I bought junk it was no big loss. So, with the same judgement as certain members of the local Chasse, I fired off bids as if there was no tomorrow. Within one month Iâ€™d spent my budget, had more than 50 watches, but I was learning gradually. I had by now decided what I really liked and what I wanted to collect and so I slowly â€œflippedâ€ those that didnâ€™t fit the bill. 1960â€™s and earlier watches are what I like best and what I like to wear whenever possible. No big names, workingmenâ€™s watches like my old dad used to have. Cheap, (nothing over Â£25), as, unlike some, I know Iâ€™d be clueless in trying to repair them myself when, (not if), they finally give up the ghost and are placed to rest in a display cabinet, and mainly virtually unknown brands to most people, as I enjoy trying to research them.

So now I have 28 watches; 15 from the 60â€™s and earlier, 9 from the 70â€™s and the rest are quartzâ€™s from the 80â€™s onwards, (including my original), for when Iâ€™m working round the house and gardens.

My aim this year is to double the number of pre 1960 watches, and most off all enjoy finding them, wearing them, and learning about them. So a big thanks to Roy for the facility, and to all the other members whoâ€™ve taught me so much in such a short time. Cheers guys!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like you're enjoying yourself, and so you should be.

Collecting is a lot of fun, and although I wouldn't suggest watches as an 'investment' I do believe that if you don't pay over the odds when you buy, you should realise your money back if you decide to sell (flip) in the future.


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree collecting watches..... or collecting anything .......has to be fun. Life is far too short not to engage in ones hobbies.....enjoy your watches as the only person you need to make happy is yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

oz-bear said:


> I agree collecting watches..... or collecting anything .......has to be fun. Life is far too short not to engage in ones hobbies.....enjoy your watches as the only person you need to make happy is yourself. :thumbup:


have to please Madame la Frog also, so she now has several 1950's ladies manuals too, cheap as chips for good 21 jewellers! I've completely revamped the collection now, and tend to concentrate on obscure French brands, like this Almo, which I still need to refinish the acrylic, half an hour with metal polish and then toothpaste should do it


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I know a trade mark "Almo" from a Mohammed Semlali from Tanger in Marocco.

Andreas


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> I know a trade mark "Almo" from a Mohammed Semlali from Tanger in Marocco.
> 
> Andreas


Thanks for that information Andreas, when I was reseaching i found reference to Cupillard-Vuez in Morteau and this old advertisement:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Ah, thank you!


----------

